
'I have to be taller':the unregulated world of India's limb-lengthening industry - teslacar
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/09/i-have-to-be-taller-the-unregulated-world-of-indias-limb-lengthening-industry
======
CM30
Seems like this trend is common in China too:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15046120](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15046120)

Likely for the same reasons (that height is associated with status).

